# old high country specs?



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I have an old (1989 or 90) high country trophy hunter bow of my buddies that he wants me to tune up.
would any one know what the brace height and axle to axle specs should be?

this bow has a tag on it that says 29-31" draw and 65-80 lb draw with 65% let off.

any info anyone has on this bow would be helpful.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

anyone know where I could begin to look for the information?


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

Had the same problem with a HCA Extreme. I ended up calling High Country. The customer service rep answering the phone didn't know the spec and didn't have a tech around. She said that she would have the tech call me back. Gave her my contact info and sure enough they returned the call. I was impressed with the customer service. Try calling them.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I just had the samr problem with a sky force from the late 90's. Try emailing [email protected]


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks guys I will call or email them.


----------



## mathews goat (Aug 20, 2006)

I called HCA and a tech support guy emailed me back. They did not have the specs. I guess I'll have to wing it.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

I called and talked to a lady named Tonya . With in about 3 days she had the information I needed . I gave her the serial number off the the bow and she traced it back to the year it was made . Then sent me the spec for the ata ,brace height and the poundages . 

Good Luck


----------

